# GTX 980 DirectX Support 11.0?



## id_mew (Oct 3, 2014)

Just got a GTX 980 and under GPU-Z DirectX Support it shows only 11.0 instead 12. 
Is this normal?
Running Windows 8.1.
Thanks.


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2014)

DX12 doesn't exist for you or me yet. It should support DX12 once it's released.


----------



## id_mew (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh I see. Thank you for this fast response!


----------



## Alberto Bortoletto (Oct 3, 2014)

Same to me.....but Windows 8.1 have 11.2 Dx


----------



## id_mew (Oct 3, 2014)

Huh, that's weird. 
Why does mine show 11.0?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2014)

Were all going to die.


----------



## id_mew (Oct 3, 2014)

What's happening  
should I RMA my card? 
I could be missing out on some tessellation.


----------



## Alberto Bortoletto (Oct 3, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Were all going to die.



Hahaha AMD must die


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2014)

without DX 11.2 you wont be able to tessellate rocks correctly.



wat


----------



## id_mew (Oct 3, 2014)

Soo,  how can I fix this?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2014)

id_mew said:


> Soo,  how can I fix this?




wait for updated drivers, or throw it away and buy an AMD card that supports it already.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 3, 2014)

id_mew said:


> What's happening
> should I RMA my card?
> I could be missing out on some tessellation.



You are only missing out on anything if game developers actually incorporate it. And most of the time tesselation isn't even used correctly.


----------



## Naki (Oct 5, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> without DX 11.2 you wont be able to tessellate rocks correctly.
> 
> at


You should still be able to tesselate hills or Windows. 

RE. AMD Radeon DX 11.2 support - don't forget Mantle, nVidia lacks that too.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 5, 2014)

Don't worry, it's common knowedge NVIDIA skipped DirectX 11.1/11.2.  Fortunately you are missing almost nothing short of a little tessellation that is rarely used.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2014)

just to be clear incase the "wat" at the end of my post was too blended in /sarcasm


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 5, 2014)

Nothing is wrong with your card,and no need to replace it for any other card, the 980 is great just dont worry and enjoy it.


----------



## pstlouis (Oct 11, 2014)

id_mew said:


> Just got a GTX 980 and under GPU-Z DirectX Support it shows only 11.0 instead 12.
> Is this normal?
> Running Windows 8.1.
> Thanks.





Solaris17 said:


> just to be clear incase the "wat" at the end of my post was too blended in /sarcasm



 working for me.


----------

